# Westgate Brewers Stout Extravaganza 2016



## fcmcg (19/5/16)

Westgate brewers stout extravaganza is on again at The Local , in Port Melbourne .
The date is Sunday July 3rd from 1pm 
As usual , the three categories are 
Porter - brown , robust and Baltic 
Stout -dry , oatmeal and sweet 
Strong stout - foreign export , American and Imperial 
Two entries per category and one per style Maximum
The will be no specialty Category.
This is also a call for judges . Please email [email protected] should you wish to judge. 
The prizes are looking good. 
More information to follow . 
Ferg
Secretary 
Westgate 




Entry


----------



## fcmcg (19/5/16)

Also , any entries that need to be mailed can be mailed to
Grain and Grape
5/280 Whitehall st
Yarraville 3013
Must arrive by Sat june 25th

Entries are $7 per entry . Per entry .
Cash to be included with entries


----------



## Yob (19/5/16)

fergthebrewer said:


> The will be no specialty Category.


booo!!

How man entries per cat?


----------



## fcmcg (19/5/16)

Yob said:


> booo!!
> 
> How man entries per cat?


One entry per category. All your entries , Yob , must be wrapped in toilet paper


----------



## Yob (19/5/16)

To wipe the tears of joy?

Sorted


----------



## gap (20/5/16)

fergthebrewer said:


> Also , any entries that need to be mailed can be mailed to
> Grain and Grape
> 5/280 Whitehall st
> Yarraville 3013
> ...


you do mean Saturday JUNE 25th don't you??


----------



## NealK (20/5/16)

Yes gap you are correct.
It should read entries must be received by 12pm 25th June 2016.


----------



## sp0rk (20/5/16)

Single bottle or 2 per entry?


----------



## NealK (20/5/16)

Single bottle, Minimum 500ml please


----------



## Black n Tan (20/5/16)

fergthebrewer said:


> One entry per category. All your entries , Yob , must be wrapped in toilet paper


Just spoken with Ferg and this is a mistake. Should read maximum two entries per category and one per style.


----------



## fcmcg (20/5/16)

Black n Tan said:


> Just spoken with Ferg and this is a mistake. Should read maximum two entries per category and one per style.





Black n Tan said:


> Just spoken with Ferg and this is a mistake. Should read maximum two entries per category and one per style.


Edited the orig post 
Thanks Grant


----------



## fraser_john (20/5/16)

Awesome, been waiting on this, only one entry though


----------



## fcmcg (8/6/16)

Brewers,
Just a heads up...
Entries will close Midday June 25th 2016
Drop off 
Grain and grape 
Keg King 
Brewers Den 
Greensborough Home brewing 
Geelong home brew supplies 

There is grain to be won , yeast , beer and as a cracker of a prize , we are sorting the chance to brew on Grain and grapes 500l brau with the opportunity to have your winning recipe turned into a fresh wort kit ( and take some away ) and we are working on hops and maybe the opportunity to brew a small batch at a commercial brewery...stay tuned

Interstate entries can be posted to The Grain and Grape
Postal address is at the start of the thread( I'm on the iPhone )
Cheers
Ferg
Secretary


----------



## Grainer (8/6/16)

Doh... would loved to judge but will be overseas!


----------



## Grainer (11/6/16)

Dropping off 2 bottles for Linton today before I fly overseas!..dont complain now.. I entered!


----------



## fcmcg (14/6/16)

View attachment 89256
Brewers,
Here is an entry form
Regards
Ferg
Secretary


----------



## fcmcg (14/6/16)

View attachment Stout Comp 2016.pdf
Brewers,
Here is an entry form
Regards
Ferg
Secretary


----------



## fcmcg (14/6/16)

Grainer said:


> Dropping off 2 bottles for Linton today before I fly overseas!..dont complain now.. I entered!


Thanks for your support
Have a good holiday
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## fraser_john (14/6/16)

Geelong Craft Brewers NOTE: Get your bottles to me by Monday 20th and I am arranging a delivery service to Grain and Grape!

Cheers


----------



## fcmcg (14/6/16)

Okay,
So in terms of prizes , I'm happy to announce that the brewer of the Beer of Show will get an opportuniy to brew on the 500l braumeister at Grain and Grape , make a fresh wort kit ( take one home and get $100 gift voucher ). We are in negotion with Clifton Hill Brew pub and it looks like the Club of show will get the poortunity to brew a beer there that will be barrel aged ( details still to be confirmed)
We have grain from Gladfield and Beerco , Bintani and Cryer. Ellerslie Hops , Mangrove jacks yeast , Boatrocker beers , Hawthorn , Two birds ( inc a beanie and paddle selection at the nest ) , West City Brewing ....
Details are still to be sorted at to who gets what , but its looking pretty flash !
Cheers
Ferg
Secretary


----------



## fcmcg (16/6/16)

I've out done myself...
sacks of cryer malt 
Sacks of malt from bintani
Grain from glad fields 
Yeast from mangrove jacks 
Hops from ellerslie 
Cases of beer from west city , two birds , Hawthorn and boatrocker ...
The winner of beer of show gets to brew their recipe on the brau at g and g ( fresh wort kit ) get a kit to take home and $100 g&g voucher and the club of show will be able to brew a beer at Clifton hill brew pub to be barrel aged
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Yob (16/6/16)

Good work slugga


----------



## fcmcg (23/6/16)

Brewers,
Just a heads up...
Entries will close Midday June 25th 2016..Thats THIS Saturday
Drop off
Grain and grape
Keg King
Brewers Den
Greensborough Home brewing
Geelong home brew supplies


----------



## Black n Tan (24/6/16)

Just a reminder that entires close tomorrow at noon. Some really excellent prizes this year so you won't want to miss this one.

Drop off points:

Grain and Grape
Keg King
Brewers Den
Greensborough Home brewing
Geelong Home Brew Supplies


----------



## fcmcg (2/7/16)

So we have had to withdraw the prize for club of show ( brewing at Clifton Hill brew Pub) Apologies for any inconvenience that this has caused 
We hope to offer it next year 
For the record , there is only 55 entries with RIS and Oatmeal stout being the most popular 
Good luck tomorrow everyone 
Cheers Ferg


----------



## manticle (2/7/16)

Is there a replacement/alternative prize?

Numbers might be down from previous years but it does make things more manageable.

Best of luck to contestants and organisers/judges/stewards alike.


----------



## Black n Tan (2/7/16)

Yes there still will be a prize for Club of Show, probably a few bags of malt (to be confirmed).


----------



## Grainer (2/7/16)

Lol should have entered a few more maybe..oh well there is always next year! Good luck to everyone.. so guttered I couldnt judge this year


----------



## Grainer (3/7/16)

get some photos up boys!


----------



## fraser_john (3/7/16)

Cracking Baltic Porter


----------



## filbrew (3/7/16)

Where can we find the results?


----------



## Grainer (3/7/16)

Get the photos up im having withdrawals from Thailand!


----------



## Black n Tan (3/7/16)

We will post result tomorrow.

Grainer you got a 3rd but can remember which category.


----------



## Grainer (3/7/16)

1 out of 2 ... I can live with that lol.. but still no pics :blink:


----------



## Yob (4/7/16)

Are we there yet?

Not that I'm holding out much hope, I was probably out of style... Again...


----------



## fraser_john (4/7/16)

Results should have been emailed to brewers just recently, I have received the list, but will let someone from Westgate upload PDF.


----------



## Yob (4/7/16)

Nothing yet, will stay tuned


----------



## Black n Tan (4/7/16)

Here are the results brewers. Thanks to our generous and always reliable sponsors:

Grain and Grape - for all your home brewing needs
Ellerslie hops- the largest Australian owned independent hop company suppling hops and Castle Maltings
Cryer Malt-supplier of the finest malted barley and adjuncts from around the globe
Bintani- supplier of yeast, malt, hops and various other adjuncts and process aids for brewers
BeerCo- fine retailer of malts (Gladfields), hops and yeast
Pipeworx Plumbing and Gas
Mangrove Jacks
West City Brewing
Boatrocker
Hawthorn Brewing
Two Birds

Thanks to the judges and stewards. Hope to see you all again next year. 

View attachment StoutExtravaganza2016.pdf


----------



## PaleRider (4/7/16)

Thanks for posting the results. :beer:
2nd comp entered for me. No placing but a 4th in the stout category which I'm stoked with.

Novice question..... should I be expecting score sheets to follow at some stage?

Cheers, Matt


----------



## Black n Tan (4/7/16)

Congrats on your 4th placing. We will post the judges forms to you in the coming days.


----------

